# Panoramic photos



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I just accidentally found the panoramic setting on one of my cameras. Seems like you could produce some neat photos. For anyone that has spent time messing around with panoramas, what do you think produces the best results?

Here is my first attempt (not too exciting, but you gotta start somewhere)...


Mt Herman towers by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Panoramic in my opinion would be ideal for landscapes like mountain ranges, city skylines, and such.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Thats not a bad shot looks pretty good if you could have included a trail in front of the bike leading to the right i think that would be cooler! But looks good!:thumbsup:


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

i've been playing with hugin to stitch photos together.


cle-pano by mbeganyi, on Flickr


west side market, cleveland, ohio by mbeganyi, on Flickr


tree-pugs by mbeganyi, on Flickr

i do not use the built in alignment on my canon, i shoot multiple shots, trying to keep the lens in the same location as i go (would be better with a fancy, expensive tripod, but it can be done handheld with care (all of the above)).

depending on how careful you are, you can minimize alignment artifacts.
i also shoot in manual mode, to control exposure from shot to shot. i take a few test shots, and find a good average exposure, then shoot the entire series with that setting. something i learned after a few exterior shots where i went from overblown skies to too dark shadowed areas.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

t0pcat said:


> Thats not a bad shot looks pretty good if you could have included a trail in front of the bike leading to the right i think that would be cooler!


Good suggestion. I'll look for that opportunity in future shots.

Thanks


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

bmike said:


> i've been playing with hugin to stitch photos together.


I really like that first shot! I'll have to check out Hugin.

Thanks


----------



## mtnbiker67 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Flume in June*

Flume in June.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I had a cool panorama program for PC that I thought worked better than doing it on the camera itself. It would look at the time stamps of a group of photos and figure out which ones could be combined for a panorama, and put them in order and show you crop options. 
Anyone have a suggestion for a program like that? 
Hugin might work. Any others?


----------



## mtnbiker67 (Jan 10, 2008)

Not a panoramic picture but close.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> I had a cool panorama program for PC that I thought worked better than doing it on the camera itself. It would look at the time stamps of a group of photos and figure out which ones could be combined for a panorama, and put them in order and show you crop options.
> Anyone have a suggestion for a program like that?
> Hugin might work. Any others?


with hugin you just select a bunch of photos and it looks to align them, then you can refine, crop, change the projection, etc. etc.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Camera-made panoramas are fun, unfortunately they have often visible stitches and other imperfections that make them only usable for low-res web use.

Cottonwood Pass, Colorado









Near Boston, Mass.









Newport, Rhode Island









Somewhere in Colorado









Denver International Airport


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Tom's Thumb Trail










White Horse Hills










A few panos around East End


----------



## Ride-beer-rinse-repeat (Mar 26, 2009)

My pocket size Panasonic Lumix has a panoramic assist feature that does pretty well. Here are a couple examples. (Chicago River, Bryce, and the view heading down to Thunder River in the GC). Photoshop stiches them together with ease.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I am now playing with a new toy that also does some automated stitching.

Taken with Nokia N8


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Stitched panos are thing I'm trying to use more, it's an easy way to add context and with the Photoshop stitching tools it's very effective. 

Can replace a bag full of heavy lenses... (;


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm really enjoying the photos! Here are some more:
From top to bottom,Boreas Pass, Independence Pass, Molas Pass, Monarch Pass.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Mountain King lift on the back side of my beloved Copper Mountain


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Help with Hugin??

Ok I just downloaded it to give it a quick try. The first pop up tip is to just follow the steps in assistant mode. 

Step 1 - Load pictures - no problem here. 
Step 2 - Align - the program figures it out and previews a nice panorama, just like I wanted, with some options to fiddle with it.
Step 3 - Create Panorama - Clicking this takes me to save a .pto file. What is that? I save the file, but its like a text file? where is my picture? what did I do wrong?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Pano view of north Phoenix.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok I think I got Hugin figured out. I had to uninstall and reinstall it. Here is my first Panorama using hugin:
Arkansas River valley view of 3 14'ers - Mt. Princeton 14,197, Mt. Antero 14,265, Mt Shavano 14,229.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice job Steve! Now that you mention it, I think that one of my panoramas shows the three peeks, too...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice! This is about 15 miles from my cabin, so I can definitely appreciate the panoramic view.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice. Yeah that looks like Princeton lined up with the road. There are actually 6 14ers you can see from that valley. The last picture I posted was Looking south from Mt. Princeton. To the north (right side of your picture) are Mt. Yale, Colgate and Harvard. Here's what they look like from closer:


----------



## Aeris LA (May 14, 2012)

Such cool Photos


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

*Panoramic Commute*

Some panoramic photos from this morning's commute...


Monument Preserve by bbaker22, on Flickr


Mt Herman by bbaker22, on Flickr


P5141155 by bbaker22, on Flickr


Sante Fe Trail by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Quick and Dirty (and sloppy) from this morning:


waterfrontpano by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Handheld, should have taken a bit more care in rotating about the scene.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

bmike said:


> Quick and Dirty (and sloppy) from this morning:
> .


Neat. I like the boards on the boardwalk, especially.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree, that is a nice one, love the clouds over the lake. It has been a while since I visited your lovely town.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

baker said:


> Neat. I like the boards on the boardwalk, especially.


thanks.
there are a lot of remnants and misalignments in there, if i have more time later, i'll have to clean them up.


----------



## 02doooce (May 19, 2012)

Great panoramic shots!!!


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

This is my first venture into the 'photography forum.' One thing I like to do is a 4x1 ratio. I think it produces a good balance.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice photo. Where is this at?


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

baker said:


> Nice photo. Where is this at?


https://forums.mtbr.com/colorado-front-range/fire-hewletts-788709.html

Another pic from the same trail, different time.










I've been putting together a year-end pano post for a few years.

2005:
https://forums.mtbr.com/passion/year-review-widescreen-edition-154912.html

2011:
https://forums.mtbr.com/passion/2011-its-wrap-758388.html

I think my photos have improved over the years.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's one you might recognize Baker


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Very nice! Did you take this from up on the road? My house is on the mesa/ridge behind Monument Rock.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

jl said:


> This is my first venture into the 'photography forum.' One thing I like to do is a 4x1 ratio. I think it produces a good balance.


That is a great picture. Congrats!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

baker said:


> Very nice! Did you take this from up on the road? My house is on the mesa/ridge behind Monument Rock.


Well, its right below the road. We rode down from Mt. Herman, past the rock and pond, and then the trail forks left, right, or straight, with straight going up the steep hill to the road. that's where we were. 
You live in a nice place!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

smilinsteve said:


> You live in a nice place!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

It's a great place for hikers, bikers, and equestrians


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Nothing extraordinary, just our local stuff. My wife and I out enjoying a beautiful day, and thankful for what we have.
*
Memorial Day 2012*


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

El Salt said:


> Nothing extraordinary, just our local stuff. My wife and I out enjoying a beautiful day, and thankful for what we have.
> *
> Memorial Day 2012*


Nice! Looks like I could enjoy some California terrain...


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

A few panos from Sedona this winter.

Holga panos on redscale film...



















Dolphin spinner on 35mm...


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

washedup said:


> Holga panos on redscale film...
> Dolphin spinner on 35mm...


Great stuff! Those helmets in the spinner pictures must be the new artist's signature!


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 25, 2009)

I usually use Photoshop to stitch my panos, Canon also has some software that isn't bad and I think it comes free with most of their cameras.

Here are some that I have taken in the past year, they are a mix of Mountain and Road rides and other Adventures.


Untitled_Panorama11 by jen0910, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama1r by jen0910, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama4 by jen0910, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama1r by jen0910, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama2 (Medium) by jen0910, on Flickr

waterfallpan1 by jen0910, on Flickr

cube_panorama5 by jen0910, on Flickr


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

StiHacka said:


> Great stuff! Those helmets in the spinner pictures must be the new artist's signature!


Thanks. Have been working more on the spinner and the last batch are helmet less. Not yet scanned. I am partial to holga ones myself. Look for some of my toy camera work in Bike Monkey this coming month.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

lake champlain morning by mbeganyi, on Flickr


bw-champlainmorning by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## jen0910 (Mar 25, 2009)

bmike said:


> lake champlain morning by mbeganyi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> bw-champlainmorning by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Looks like a peaceful ride.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Buffalo Creek burn area from Gashouse trail right before today's storm


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

washedup said:


> A few panos from Sedona this winter.
> 
> Holga panos on redscale film...
> 
> ...


I feel like I just ate some bad mushrooms


----------



## 900Black (Apr 16, 2012)

baker said:


> I just accidentally found the panoramic setting on one of my cameras. Seems like you could produce some neat photos. For anyone that has spent time messing around with panoramas, what do you think produces the best results?
> 
> Wow! That's a good shot!


----------



## machinetwelve (Oct 11, 2011)

From Mt Falcon. You can see red rocks ampitheatre and dakota ridge trails to the left. (click photo to enlarge on flickr)


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice one Machine12. Is that a little haze from the High Park fire?


----------



## machinetwelve (Oct 11, 2011)

smilinsteve said:


> Nice one Machine12. Is that a little haze from the High Park fire?


No, That photo was actually a few years old. I'm heading out there this week though so maybe I'll get another photo. Last time I flew out there in March I was able to see some fires from the plane. Kinda creepy.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Otay Lake ChuLa Vista, California*



On Cloudy Day same spot as above



And from a higher elevation in February when everything was green


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

pugspano by mbeganyi, on Flickr


beach3 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## togish1 (Aug 13, 2012)

this was up in lake george, ny. taken with tokina 11-16mm 2.8


Lake George Panorama by togish1, on Flickr


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

*Some iPhone pano's*


Delicate Arch by FMX_DBC, on Flickr


Dead Horse Point by FMX_DBC, on Flickr


Sedona by FMX_DBC, on Flickr


Somewhere in California by FMX_DBC, on Flickr


Black Canyon Trail by FMX_DBC, on Flickr


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Sweet! Is the HDR hurting your eyes a little, too?


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

StiHacka said:


> Sweet! Is the HDR hurting your eyes a little, too?


you get used to it haha


----------



## TANGINANGSHYET (Aug 15, 2012)

Sweet pic!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

This week's pano shot, my bike is on the far right.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Great pic! Thanks for pointing out the bike, I wouldn't have seen it.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

bmike said:


> i've been playing with hugin to stitch photos together.
> 
> 
> cle-pano by mbeganyi, on Flickr
> ...


Great pics


----------



## emike (Jan 3, 2012)

*bmike*
Nice pics, thanks!


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's one I made at the top of a local climb.

http://photosynth.net/view/ef2edf79-d521-4dd6-91c8-af92370fd90d


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks all.


Camel's Hump from Kenyon Rd. by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's one from the new panorama function on the iPhone.


Morning fatbike ride by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

bmike said:


> Here's one from the new panorama function on the iPhone.


Wow, amazing what a camera phone can do! (with a competent photographer and subject, of course)


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

baker said:


> Wow, amazing what a camera phone can do! (with a competent photographer and subject, of course)


thanks...!
amateur at best. 

one thing the stock panorama feature cannot do is lock the exposure. what you start with is what it holds throughout - so when i stitch i usually take some averages and then set the camera to manual and do not change things all the way across.

not sure if some of the third party camera apps can make that happen or not.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

There is an Android app called Wondershare Panorama that lets you capture panoramas with one click and sweeping the camera just like the new Iphone does. It also has a bunch of effects you can add to the photos. I recommend it. Here's a picture I took of San Diego from my plane window this afternoon.


----------



## tryinghardrider (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## artkrime (Nov 27, 2010)

Some recent pics shot with the iPhone 5 and post editing done with SnapSeed app.


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

I was inspired awhile back by a Jeff Bridges (photography) documentary to try using panoramic feature to do a wider format.


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oleta Park, Miami, FL


----------



## cumbriajason (Sep 30, 2005)

One from France here! 









Wedding Photography Cumbria - Lake District Landscape and Wedding Photographer - Jason Chambers


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

How do you do a panoramic action shot?


----------



## marito1507 (Oct 23, 2012)

smilinsteve said:


> How do you do a panoramic action shot?


i use my iphone 4s. they're latest update has panoramic option!


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> How do you do a panoramic action shot?


Easy way: shoot with a wide angle lens, lots of megapixels, and crop the image into a pano.
Hard way: use several cameras to simultaneously take a shot each, then stitch the shots.

Creating an action pano with software could be difficult. Here's an action pano and you can see just what happens when there's too much action between shots.


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

smilinsteve said:


> How do you do a panoramic action shot?


You just have to make sure that you pre crop you "action" shot so that the overlap part doesn't include the person... (So I guess it's the same as with a still person)

I normally just take one extra "wide" photo after I shoot the action shot and stitch them together...

It's been kind of fun to play with panoramic feature (I'm too cheap to get photo shop). I put these guys right behind each other even though they were seconds apart using some free panoramic software.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

Some cool photos on this thread

Cool now I can post pics.










Hall Ranch


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Checking out the HP office demo near Ute Valley Park (Colorado Springs, CO)

CXO demo dramatic by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

Great thread idea! I'm a hack, but here's one I thought I would share. Crater Lake, OR.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

Crater lake is a very cool place.


----------



## sthompson86 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

On the Kokopelli in Moab.


----------



## tjwebber17 (Dec 8, 2012)

^^Love that lake shot steiny!


----------



## GuyCope (Dec 11, 2012)

Loved looking through some of these shots.

I take pano's for my work so it's good to see so many others enjoying it.

I'm very lucky to be able to combine my mountain biking with my work of regular occasions.

Sadly, need to get up to 10 posts before I can join in 

Guy


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

I love panorama shots! 
I'm looking at getting an 8mm lens to take with on the trails for even wider pano shots...

I've been using software called "Hugin" to generate mine based off fullsize TIFF images exported from Adobe Lightroom

Here's one from a pit stop @ the Hoover Dam. 4 images taken with Tokina 11-16mm lens

IMG_1783-IMG_1786.jpg by waz0wski

Here's one from a pit stop on a road trip I went on with some friends. Also taken w/ tokina 11-16mm, 10 images total.


IMG_1825-IMG_1834.jpg by waz0wski


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Los Angeles Between Storms - 12/14/12*



Six image pano, 5 images per (for HDR). Canon 5dMkIII - 70/200mm / Photomatix Pro / Adobe PS CS5.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Cool pano of LA!


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

waz0wski,
Digging that Hoover Dam shot.

Here's a couple of mine.

Rode down to the beach a couple of weeks ago to watch the sunset. Using my Razr M.










Was climbing when I took these shots but I am sure someone is mtbing out there. Canon A80.










Early snow got in the way of a ride of the Whole Enchilada. Canon A80.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

El Salt said:


> *Los Angeles Between Storms - 12/14/12*
> 
> 
> 
> Six image pano, 5 images per (for HDR). Canon 5dMkIII - 70/200mm / Photomatix Pro / Adobe PS CS5.


Nice! How did you erase the smog?


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

El Salt said:


> *Los Angeles Between Storms - 12/14/12*
> 
> 
> __
> ...


nice shot! I'll have to try out that HDR+Pano process for my next cityscape. 
Something about imitation and flattery...



ajdonner said:


> waz0wski,
> Digging that Hoover Dam shot.


thanks!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

smilinsteve said:


> Nice! How did you erase the smog?


No smog yesterday, as it had rained the night before. And again last night (12 hrs after this photo), so none today, but... it'll be back. The two things you can count on in LA are smog and traffic. (I guess they sort of go together!?!?)


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The Brindabella Ranges, waiting for sunrise. From the Bicentennial National Trail in the NW of the Australian Capital Territory.










Warren.


----------



## linkpurvis (Nov 22, 2012)

Klondike Park near St. Charles MO


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

View of Spruce Mountain on this really nice January day!


SpruceMtnPano by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

A couple of panos done with the smartphone's convenient but flawed panoramic shooting mode.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

took one today at the start of a ride


----------



## GuyCope (Dec 11, 2012)

Really like than one Mr. Lynch


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Summit of Mt. Bachelor


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Delete please


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Seen on a bike ride.


Baum in Weiss von pu bär auf Flickr


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^^Good eye, delightful image!


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

Top of my local trails that just got logged







Skiing sunset


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice! I see you ride Tokul East too. My pix a few above is nearly the same!


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

Mr. Lynch said:


> Very nice! I see you ride Tokul East too. My pix a few above is nearly the same!


Yep, great place to ride. Looks like yours was during our great frozen trails stretch


----------



## GuyCope (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's a couple from the other side of the pond... The UK 

This is the view towards Ben Griam Mor, set in the Scottish Highlands

https://www.copeimages.com/Adhoc/CopeImages_Highlands_A897_Ben_Griam_Mor.jpg

This one is a view over the famed Talisker Whisky Distillery at Carbost on the Isle of Skye

https://www.copeimages.com/Adhoc/CopeImages_TaliskerDistillery_20110518_Pano2.jpg

and finally this one is looking over the Forth Bridge in Edinburgh...on one of the very rare occasions it isn't covered in scaffolding and tarpaulins from the ongoing painting and cleaning works

https://www.copeimages.com/Adhoc/GuyCope_ForthBridge_Pano1.jpg


----------



## Aspec5vz (Jan 6, 2013)

Basic iPhone panos, nothing fancy.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Keychain (Feb 15, 2013)

Pooh Bear said:


> Seen on a bike ride.
> 
> auf Flickr


Wow absolut stylisch, sieht aus wie ein Gemälde, besonders gut gefällt mir der Kontrast von den schwarzen Bäumen zum Weiss des Schnees und des Horizont. Wirklich wunderschön.


----------



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

Crappy Nokia 5230 camera, but like they say over here: "Those who dont have a dog hunt with a cat"









[email protected]

also,close by:









From Youth Hostel balcony at Almada/Portugal over viewing Lisboa.
This one with a better (but not much) camera.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

On the Dowdy draw trail near Boulder, CO. Taken with a cell phone.


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Lower Otay Lake looking at from left to to right Jamul Mountains into Otay Mountains.


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

Bridges! Hugin works pretty well.

Bay Bridge









Golden Gate


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Proctor Valley, CA*

Found this old cattle pen in Proctor Valley


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

*Colorado Springs and Pikes Peak*

Taken from Palmer Park.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Fun on the rigid with a great view of Phoenix.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

afternoon ride:

Smuggler's Notch Fatbike by mbeganyi, on Flickr

morning ride:

Pugsley at BTV Earth Clock by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## verno_13th (Aug 18, 2011)

View attachment 778843


View attachment 778840


View attachment 778842


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

FMCurto said:


> Crappy Nokia 5230 camera, but like they say over here: "Those who dont have a dog hunt with a cat"
> 
> View attachment 773264
> 
> ...


great view...!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

quick and dirty hugin stitch from some shots at the lake this morning.


lakepugspano by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Frequent_Traveller (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's one at 2200 m altitude in Romania's Bucegi Mountains, Piatra Arsa ("Burnt Stone") chalet, with sun setting behind me


----------



## AdventureStrong (Mar 13, 2013)

baker said:


> I just accidentally found the panoramic setting on one of my cameras. Seems like you could produce some neat photos. For anyone that has spent time messing around with panoramas, what do you think produces the best results?
> 
> Here is my first attempt (not too exciting, but you gotta start somewhere)...


Actually, I think that's a pretty sweet picture, Baker. It looks like something they'd use for an advertisement.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

Here are a couple.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is a pano of people waiting at the start/finish for 24 Hours of Erock last weekend


Erock start/finish  by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

An old playground at Allaire executive airport in NJ


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

just got the iphone 5 so this is my first attempt:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Riding through the Aspens on the Colorado Trail yesterday:


----------



## Fallopius (May 29, 2013)

*South Western Utah pics*

I'm relatively new to the site, and just discovered this thread... love me a good pano pic, and thought I'd share a couple from a trip to the St. George area a couple of months ago.








South Rim trail at Gooseberry Mesa








Stucki trail West of St. George


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

Nice pics..

Is linking to Google+ for 3D panoramic allowed ?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

manmythlegend said:


> Nice pics..
> 
> Is linking to Google+ for 3D panoramic allowed ?


I would think so. Try it and see.


----------



## Fallopius (May 29, 2013)

*Jacob's Ladder - UT*

One more from me. Taken this morning at the top of the Jacob's Ladder trail above Corner Canyon, Draper, Utah. Utah County on the left, Salt Lake County on the right.


----------



## Tmandmc (Aug 9, 2012)

Random pictures from a trip to Big Bear Lake.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Otay Mountain


----------



## bcbailey25 (Jul 17, 2013)

Top of bump and grind trail in palm desert this morning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

Eagle's Crest, Central Oregon


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Fisher Valley on Kokopelli's trail, looking down towards Onion Creek Road.

And one from Carrabassett Valley, Maine I took in 2006.


----------



## bcbailey25 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hiked up and rode down the drop down aka NASCAR trail in carlsbad today.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

The size limiter is really neutering the effect of these pictures but here are mine...


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Alias530 said:


> The size limiter is really neutering the effect of these pictures but here are mine...


You can click on them to get a bigger version. Nice pics.


----------



## FMCurto (Oct 18, 2011)

Irrigation aqueduct crossing over a rice field (probably 6 or 7m from the ground):


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

iPhone pic stitch at the top of Big Bear


----------



## Slabshaft (Sep 27, 2011)

A bunch of shots taken with an SLR mounted to a Panosaurus head near Flagstaff.


----------



## Optiflow (Mar 21, 2013)

A 7755x1804 pix panorama stitched by Hugin, photos taken by Nokia 808 Pureview.

This is a very large panorama, 19650x4720pix, from full res (7152x5368pix) pics from Nokia 808 Pureview


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Untitled by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

Red Hills, central CA


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Frosty Fall Fat Bikepacking by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Riley-NZL (Nov 27, 2013)

In answer to the very first post, the best thing would be a tilt-shift lens, or failing that a panoramic head for your camera. Both of these are very expensive however, and considering the results you can get from just a smartphone, not really nessicary 99% of the time.

I have neither of these because I'm not rick enough, but have used a pano head before and they are great. Here is a few I've done:















I use a number of different programs as I find sometimes one program will work great, then will fail on the next photo and one of the other programs works great. I mainly use PtGui/Photoshop and sometimes Microsoft ICE or Photostitch.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

Diggin up a couple month old thread here. Last week about 15-20 minutes before a hard crash. Panorama picture of Lagoon Valley, Vacaville, Ca. Nice view for Friday after work ride. I have been happy riding here on lunch breaks and after work the past 2 weeks as I am only minutes away.


Lagoon Valley mountain bike ride - Vacaville, Ca. by vbossi, on Flickr


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

Really great panorama shots in this thread. Here are a couple more from the same area, but on a different day and from a different, higher hill top.


Lagoon Valley mountain biking - Vacaville, Ca. by vbossi, on Flickr


Lagoon Valley mountain biking - Vacaville, Ca. by vbossi, on Flickr


Lagoon Valley mountain biking - Vacaville, Ca. by vbossi, on Flickr


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Green grass!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

From the park across the road from home.









From the front garden.









City water supply.
10 shots hidden in there...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

NordieBoy...great shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I was pretty happy with this shot. It was done in camera...no computer programing after the shot. This is straight off the camera with the exception of a crop.

Sony NEX6 for anyone wondering.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Rest stop with a rock bench.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Ice riding Lake Champlain by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

Nubster said:


> View attachment 877857
> 
> 
> I was pretty happy with this shot. It was done in camera...no computer programing after the shot. This is straight off the camera with the exception of a crop.
> ...


Very nice! Great clouds.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Jamul Mountains*

Jamul Mountains looking into Chula Vista and MT San Miguel to the right


https://postimage.org/


----------



## coolhandluchs (Jan 7, 2004)

*Buffalo Creek*

Top of "Nice Kitty" about a year ago in Buffalo Creek, CO. Samsung GS3.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Taken atop the Sidewinder Trail in St. George, Utah - April 2014










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasBluBoi (Feb 20, 2013)

Took this one last summer, climbed to the top of the local ski mountain.


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Jamul Mountains around Otay Lakes Chula Visa CA*

Jamul Mountains around Otay Lakes


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

I was thinking about climbing up there this morning since it's a bit cooler out. Nice ride.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

*Green Mountain, Denver CO*

Feared for the lightening but it was worth the wait. Looking toward storm hit Boulder. Iphone 5s panorama pic.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Flume trail Lake Tahoe, CA June 14









Emerald Bay Lake Tahoe, CA June 14










Pics taken with an iPhone 4S.

If you ever get a chance to visit CA/Tahoe between June-Oct, it's a great place for both Mtb and Road biking! Lots of campsites if your on a budget...


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Some great images in this thread. Glad I looked! Here's some of my better pano's from this past year.

Favorite camp site








America's Cup on the Bay








Sunny China Camp ride








Alone at Canyonlands








At the end of the road, Hawaii








Looking towards SF at sunset








View into the San Juan around Telluride from the Colorado Trail








Kilauea Iki crater all to ourselves (yes, she's 6 months pregnant) 








Kilauea smoking and fuming








The La Platas and west towards Utah








Summit of the tallest mountain on earth, Mauna Kea








Mexican wedding fireworks








The heart of the San Juan, my former -and hopefully future- home








Looking over towards my current home








Freshies in the Wasatch


----------



## JF_ (Mar 9, 2013)

Cowboy Trails, Las Vegas NV. Taken with iphone 4s :thumbsup:


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*Upper Otay Dam*

Upper Otay Dam


----------



## huntermos (Mar 7, 2011)

Hot out today!


----------



## whitte12 (Oct 7, 2014)

Panoramic views always give me great pleasure and inspiration. I use to capture many such photos during my free time.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

A cloudy day at Chrissy Field.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Coffeeneuring #2 by mbeganyi, on Flickr

Messing with the iPhone pano mode while riding.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

From yesterday's ride up Mix Canyon and Blue Ridge Roads just outside Vacaville, Ca.









From Pleasants Valley Road a monstrous climb begins. Mix Canyon is 4.7 miles from here to the top and there is no relief. It is relentless and has a net elevation gain of approx. 2,300' from this point.









The lower sections Of Mix Canyon Road will give you a false sense of ease. The Road is gentle and runs closely to Ulatis Creek.









The "boat driveway" signifies the first clue as to what lies ahead. California's steepest paved mile lies ahead as you are now more than 3 miles into your climbing effort.









As you climb further into the steepest parts of Mix Canyon the views behind you overlooking the central valley open up very quickly.









Yet another switchback and the towers at the top seem so close, however the road now turns blindingly steep. I couldn't take water in quick enough on this warm day.









A better view of the switchback in the previous photo.









Looking back down the central valley opens wide below. On a clear day the buildings in downtown Sacramento and the white capped Sierra Nevada mountains can be seen.









The view from Blue Ridge Road back south and east.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

Monterey, CA. Evening after Sea Otter.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

click to enlarge a little


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## sarah morin (May 8, 2015)

There isn't any other solution but Panoramic option for mountains , it seems for lot of persons that it's the best option to have an excellent shot showing a big part of a place .


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Harris Lake near Snoqualmie Pass in Washington


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Elkhorn Crest Trail in Oregon


----------



## csgaraglino (May 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

